# μ' αυτό το πλευρό να κοιμάσαι = don't bet on it, I wouldn't bet on it, dream on, don’t hold your breath, you're in for a big surprise



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2010)

Πέραν του χιουμοριστικού "on this side you should sleep", έχουμε καμιά πιο σοβαρή πρόταση;


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2010)

Πρώτη βολή: don't bet on it
ή you can bet on it, με αρκετή δόση ειρωνείας όμως, οπτικής ή ηχητικής, ώστε να μην το πάρει ο άλλος τοις μετρητοίς.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2010)

(ΛΝΕΓ)
*μ' αυτό / απ' αυτό το πλευρό να κοιμάσαι!* για περιπτώσεις στις οποίες κάποιος θεωρεί δεδομένες και σίγουρες ορισμένες εξελίξεις, έχοντας στηριχθεί σε λανθασμένα ή ανύπαρκτα στοιχεία, έχοντας διαμορφώσει λανθασμένη εκτίμηση, κρίση ή εφησυχάζοντας: _Έχεις την εντύπωση πως θα σε βοηθήσουν, αν πάθεις τίποτα; Απ' αυτό το πλευρό να κοιμάσαι! _

Στο του daeman, θα πρόσθετα (πάει και στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα): *I wouldn't bet on it*.

Κάποιες φορές θα βολεύει αυτό (από Macmillan):

*if someone thinks something, they have another think coming* _(spoken)_
used for saying that someone believes they know what will happen, but they are wrong
_If she thinks I’ll help her, she has another think coming._


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 17, 2010)

Το πιο κοντινό που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι
"Dream on!" με το ανάλογο υφάκι (yeah, dream on, baby!) 
_(The Free Dictionary:
*dream on* Informal
Used in the imperative to indicate that a statement or suggestion is improbable or unrealistic.)_

και εννοείται αυτά που προτείνατε παραπάνω, και προσθέτω και τo
Don't hold your breath


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2010)

Ωραία! Σ' αυτό το σημείο πρέπει να αναδείξουμε και την παρεμφερή έκφραση «*Μη φας, έχουμε γλάρο*»! ;)


----------



## sarant (Sep 17, 2010)

Το dream on μου αρέσει. Είχα σκεφτεί κάτι σαν you are in for a xxx surprise, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει.

Το "μη φας, έχουμε γλάρο" είναι πράγματι κοντινή έκφραση, αλλά λιγάκι πιο κοντινή είναι, θαρρώ, το "κούνια που σε κούναγε". Στην καθαρεύουσα ή στα αστεία λέμε και "πλανάσαι πλάνην οικτράν".


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2010)

oliver_twisted said:


> Το πιο κοντινό που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι
> "Dream on!" με το ανάλογο υφάκι (yeah, dream on, baby!)
> _(The Free Dictionary:_
> _*dream on* Informal_
> ...


 
Καλημέρα.

Μπράβο, oliver_twisted! Αυτό με τριβέλιζε χτες, αλλά μετά κοιμήθηκα απ' το άλλο πλευρό.
Έχει και ακριβώς αντίστοιχη φράση στα ελληνικά: Κάνε όνειρα / κάνε όρεξη.

Και το *you're in for a big surprise* του Σαράντ χρησιμοποιείται πολύ συχνά.

Μουσικό διάλειμμα.
Savoy Brown


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2010)

daeman said:


> Έχει και ακριβώς αντίστοιχη φράση στα ελληνικά: Κάνε όνειρα / κάνε όρεξη.



LOL, αυτό ήταν η εσωτερική μου γέφυρα προς το «Μη φας...». Ο πεινασμένος για γλάρο, γλάρους ονειρεύεται.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σ' αυτό το σημείο πρέπει να αναδείξουμε και την παρεμφερή έκφραση «*Μη φας, έχουμε γλάρο*»! ;)


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2012)

Υπάρχει κι ένα άλλο Dream on. Αλλά με την καλή έννοια (μένει να αποδειχτεί βέβαια... Γιατί μπορεί αυτός να συνεχίσει να ονειρεύεται μέχρι να γίνουν τα όνειρά του πραγματικότητα, αλλά κανείς δεν του εγγυάται πως... μούμπλε μούμπλε, χμμμμ.... :glare: )


----------



## cougr (May 18, 2012)

Προσθέτω επίσης το "_believe what you will_".


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2012)

cougr said:


> Προσθέτω επίσης το "_believe what you will_".



Αυτό είναι καλύτερο στην αρχή, όμως, δεν νομίζεις; Δηλαδή: Believe what you will, but... Πίστευε ό,τι θες, αλλά...


----------



## cougr (May 18, 2012)

Λέγεται και στο τέλος, συνήθως με ένα "_then_" το οποίο προστίθεται στο τέλος της έκφρασης αλλά αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητο.

_I see you are still clinging to your preconceived notions…oh well, believe what you will (then). _

_You really think that he's going to change? Trust me, leopards don't change their spots but believe what you will._


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2012)

ΟΚ, το πρώτο παράδειγμα μού κάνει. («Καλά, μ' αυτό το πλευρό να κοιμάσαι εσύ...») :)


----------

